# Sup Guys



## sabrefm1 (3/12/13)

vaping for more than a year now, went from clueless to advanced vapor

current setup

I-clear genesis clone with vamo v2

use the genesis now and then, using a new tank a i got from vapemob, the rev tank, which is nothing better than an evod or mini protank. because the setup is easier than rebuilding the genesis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (3/12/13)

hi sabrefm1, and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/13)

Hi There

and welcome  Looking forward to your insight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (3/12/13)

Welcome to the forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

Welcome! Makes me so happy to see the speed at which this forum is growing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (3/12/13)

Welcome & glad you could join the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

sabrefm1 said:


> vaping for more than a year now, went from clueless to advanced vapor
> 
> current setup
> 
> ...


Welcome to this forum. Huge congrats on more than 1 year free of the stinkies - that is a real milestone!


----------



## JB1987 (3/12/13)

Welcome! Well done on the vaping success!


----------



## TylerD (3/12/13)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Gizmo (3/12/13)

Welcome to the forum. What's the Genesis clone like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (3/12/13)

welcome, awesome to see so many people joining and enriching the community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (3/12/13)

Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (12/12/13)

Hizit *Waves


----------

